# "Slippers tank"



## orchideya (Jul 8, 2014)

Slippers took over my larger tank (and Lady Isabel at front is growing a spike ):







Enough space to have a little nursery for deflasklings:






Hangianums and H. Koopowitz like it in there:


----------



## abax (Jul 8, 2014)

All your plants look great and very happy. How do you manage to keep
the tank so neat and clean? Now I see why you feel so confident about the
Phrag. flasks you ordered. Your seedlings look wonderful!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 8, 2014)

If that's a Lady Isabel in the front, that's a big tank!


----------



## orchideya (Jul 9, 2014)

Thank you Angela. I just recently cleaned and re-arranged it. That's the secret - take pictures right after cleaning 

Eric, tank is 62" long by 20" wide and 32" high. 
Top shelf gets a lot of light.
Are there any slippers that would handle cattleya light (cattleyas get purple splotches there)?


----------



## eteson (Jul 9, 2014)

Neat !
I suspect that you are going to need a second tank soon!


----------



## MaryPientka (Jul 9, 2014)

Great set-up!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 9, 2014)

orchideya said:


> Top shelf gets a lot of light.
> Are there any slippers that would handle cattleya light (cattleyas get purple splotches there)?



Yes, some of the multi's.


----------



## orchideya (Jul 9, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Yes, some of the multi's.



Which ones? Lady Isabel is lime green even at the bottom and she is probably too tall to move up, but I can add something new in October...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 9, 2014)

So clean and organized!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 9, 2014)

That looks like a great tank! Do you have more threads on this? I am interested to see the whole thing!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 9, 2014)

orchideya said:


> Which ones? ..


Roth for one. Someone who has read Cribb's Genus Paph. book could tell you.


----------



## Justin (Jul 9, 2014)

love it, nice healthy plants!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 10, 2014)

Great 'tank'.
I found that the fans in the tank rusted out pretty quickly so now use some flexible ducting and have the fan outside the tank. Might be worth considering if yours fail quickly.


----------



## orchideya (Jul 10, 2014)

Thank you everybody!




Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> That looks like a great tank! Do you have more threads on this? I am interested to see the whole thing!



I don't think I had any dedicated threads about it here before. I have two orchid tanks that I created when my Orchidarium order (I was getting Grand Cayman Orchidarium ) was delayed indefinitely. I cancelled the order and took on the DIY project.  These two tanks together came out way cheaper than I would spend on one Orchidarium, but they do the job just fine.

I blogged about building them:
http://orchidlog.blogspot.ca/search/label/orchid tank
http://orchidlog.blogspot.ca/search/label/orchid tank 2


----------



## orchideya (Jul 10, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Roth for one. Someone who has read Cribb's Genus Paph. book could tell you.



Great! I don't have a roth in my collection yet , so I can add one (or two) to my top shelf.


----------

